# framing porch to have a gable roof



## erpinia (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a ranch style with a roughly 5 x 12ft porch on front. The current roof is such that the eave extends over the porch and is supported by 3 4x4 posts. I want to make it a gable extension using a blind valley or California valley. I want to use 2 6x6 posts, one at each corner of the porch. I want to use LVL beams to support the load from the posts to the top plate. My questions are this: A)Can I use 7 1/4 x 1 3/4LVL beams from the post to the top plate of the house?, how do I determine loading and what size beam to use? B) Are 2 6x6 posts going to be enough? C) Do I need any extra bracing under the top plate where the beam will rest? D) If I understand it, the 12ft span between the posts wont carry load so is a 2x6 ok for this?... This is my first post and any advice or comments would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## nealtw (Oct 6, 2011)

The easiest way to do this is to make a sketch and take it to your local truss company,
they would supply the gable 2 trusses and the valley set that goes on the roof. If your old roof is built with trusses, you will need their engineer to tell you what needs to be done before you cut them off unless they are just long tales sticking out. 2    2x10would be pleny for each beam. Usually the beams are cut into the wall or hung off the wall top level with the top plate, finding bearing can be tricky, setting them on top would be easier but generaly you want to keep the gutter level but a raised deck cover looks good too.
6x6s will do the job just fine.


----------



## erpinia (Oct 7, 2011)

I figured the beam sits on the post would also sit on the top plate of the house. If I have it at the same level does that mean notch is out and add support below? Ive attached a picture to show how I want to start.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2011)

We did one of these last year, we cut out the top plate to slide 2x8 down inside the wall so we could use a hanger on the outside of the wall. One side had something in the way so opened the top of the wall and cut the top of two studs and put in a header.
In your picture you have a timber across the outside of the posts, with trusses this not required but often gets one just for looks.
Setting it on top of the wall will work fine, I just wanted you to understand the height thing. 
If you use a higher pitch and longer tails on the porch you can still get the gutters level.


----------



## BridgeMan (Oct 8, 2011)

erpinia said:


> I figured the beam sits on the post would also sit on the top plate of the house. If I have it at the same level does that mean notch is out and add support below? Ive attached a picture to show how I want to start.



IMO, "notching" any load-carrying member is never a good idea, unless there are some redundancies or precautions taken to counteract the damage.


----------

